# Pooch test?



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 6, 2011)

I have some photos of  my girls.. just looking for confirmation.

*Momma*






*Cali*





*Maude* Sorry, this is the only halfway decent photo she would let me get.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going to go with yes on all three. When were they bred?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 7, 2011)

Can someone explain more to me about the pooch test? The lady I bought one of my does from came over to pick up a buckling I sold back to her, and pooch tested my girls. She said 2 were definitely pregnant and the other 2 she couldn't tell. I have heard it isn't the most reliable either.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 7, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I'm going to go with yes on all three. When were they bred?


We aren't exactly sure... It wasn't a planned breeding.  All we know is that is was sometime between October 3 and November 1.. 
The 2 bucklings came of age and chose to have a go while we had no way to stop them.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 3, 2012)

I would LOVE to be able to see the pictures- I have the same kind of pics up right now in this forum. 

All I can see is the little red X followed by the picture code, but I cant get the picture to open. Are they viewable any other way, or is there a trick to seeing them I dont know yet?


----------

